# To Gaff or Not?



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm contemplating getting a gaff for the (hopefully) bigger fish that I'm planning on catching (doesnt hurt to dream huh?), and I have a few questions for those that use/carry them already.

Whats the ideal length?

Whats the best way to store it (sheath on/off)?

Whats the best technique?

How do you handle the fish if he decides to go nuts once gaffed?

Any particular brands that you'd recommend?

Any other sage advice etc appreciated...

Thanks


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

My yak came as outfitted by Billybob and has a "gaff" mounted on the deck. Its a short handled one - maybe 1.5-2ft long and has a dull point on it - effectively its not for piercing the fish bring it on board but rather for lifting the fish by hooking it under its jaw/gills etc.

By having a dull point it means its not a weapon while stored on deck and it won't become dangerous if you get a fish onbaord that starts to go nuts.

The mount is a velco loop to slide the handle in and an angled/covered point slot the pointy end of the gaff slips in to. This holds it firmly and it doesnt get in the road.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I've got a natty little folding gaff. When folded, its only about 15cm long, and the needle point is covered when folded. It unfolds to a short handle and the hook, about 30cm long in total. Cost me about $50 at Otto's (pics later). Don't think I'd gaff a shark with it (handle's too short), but it's quite robustly constructed.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm contemplating getting one of the floating XTools short-handled gaffs http://www.shakespeare.com.au/Features/Products/EZG/E-ZLockGaffs.aspx

Has anyone tried these out before?

Cheers

Marty


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

beefs said:


> My yak came as outfitted by Billybob and has a "gaff" mounted on the deck.


Sounds good - but have you actually ever used it? I'm wondering how useful gaffs are and whether most fish are just as easily boated by tail grabbing or being lifted aboard by the leader.

SBD - that goes for you too - do you use yours much?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Davey G said:


> SBD - that goes for you too - do you use yours much?


Less than I'd like to, but I have used it a few times. Doesn't take up much room though, and I know the day I don't take it I'm going to run into one of the reputed 1m cobia caught in Sydney Harbour (maybe I should leave it home on spec). The longtail I lucked into in 2006 off Balmoral (from Gary's boat) would have been unlandable without a gaff I think.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

kraley said:


> Hope that helps. Davey G. Prolly not useful on those killer whiting you specialise in.


grrrrrrrrrrrrrr. :? You know me too well....

No, I'm planning a little trip up north in late May and thought I may need one then. :wink: Although if theres another yak fisho with an unused one near me I may just borrow his. :idea:


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Davey G said:


> kraley said:
> 
> 
> > Hope that helps. Davey G. Prolly not useful on those killer whiting you specialise in.
> ...


Don't look to me I don't have one either but like you have been thinking about it for the same reason.

I like the idea of a dull point to save on any potential injuries. GTs etc should be able to be lifted by the gills and given a quiet tap on the melon to settle them down all dead like. Not sure how realistic this is but if you start getting some big fish you don't want to have them hanging by a leader or in your lap whilst you work out how to settle them down. I would much prefer to have them on a gaff.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Either that or we carry side arms and put a cap in their melon before we let them on. We could also use the guns to fire into the air to let the others know when we are on and to look our way, or to let those pesky boaters know where we are.


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Dave

Gaff has been banned in freshwater(even on bloody carp). Not sure of position in saltwater but might be worth checking.

Rod


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Marty75 said:


> I'm contemplating getting one of the floating XTools short-handled gaffs http://www.shakespeare.com.au/Features/Products/EZG/E-ZLockGaffs.aspx
> 
> Has anyone tried these out before?
> 
> ...


Marty,

I own one due to a K mart sale, I have taken it out but have not used it to land a fish ( Yest ). This Gaff is supersharp and has some gay protection cap that is almost impossible to take off in a frantic situation. Even under controlled circumstances in my garage I almost put the bloody thing through my hand, if this plastic device was revoved and replaced with a pool noodle, tennis ball or the like you would have a safer, cheap, sharp Gaff that floats.

Feels like a nerf ball, lol


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Ive had one on the boat for sometime - but have tail grabbed the kings........... If your up north it might be worth the investment though.. do you wear protection ??? I mean gloves / mits on the yak........... if not you might come across something big with sharp bits... !!!!

So I reckon get one... i saw the guys on Nomad pulling in big GTs with those floating ones mentioned above by Shakespeare......

Worth a look....wheres the trip ??

Woppie


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Folding gaff. That's a CD for size ref.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I have a cheap woolies gaff cost $5. I use it all the time now regardless of size, sharp as, I have it stowed and rig and derig as I do for all gear in the surf, if you get a bad gaff shot and end up through the eye excessive blood is the downside, the upside is they cannot escape as long as the gaff is held high. I have lost a lot of good fish especially flattys in the reluctance to use a gaff, now I dont give it a second thought :lol: 
Its getting a bit out of shape and I best upgrade before it costs me a good fish :lol:
I cut about 6 inches off the handle to make about a foot and a half :?


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Davey G said:


> beefs said:
> 
> 
> > My yak came as outfitted by Billybob and has a "gaff" mounted on the deck.
> ...


 :shock: 

Nope...the biggest fish i've got from the yak is 70cm and I was going to use the gaff but couldn't find it so ended up using the net (which I nearly f'd right up). If the fish start getting any bigger i'll need to use the gaff though...the net was right on its limit with a 70cm fish though.

I think the fish would have to be pretty buggered for it to let you slip a lifter under its gills...a sharp gaff on the other hand can secure a fish when its still flapping and flailin around at the side of the yak.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I use a 2 foot Calcutta bamboo gaff. 









Calcutta gaffs are very strong and they float. I think that a gaff in the 45-60cm range is probably the most effective. That length will give you some reach, but it isn't so long as to be difficult to handle.

As you can see here, I use a short length of plastic tube as a tip protector/sheath. Some people use tennis balls for the tip.










When I launch and land I leave the gaff in my crate with the sheath on. Once I start fishing i stow the gaff behind my seat. I keep the gaff leashed to an eyelet just behind my seat on the side (STBD) that I'll be gaffing from. The leash is long enough to give me some working room.

How to gaff





Its best to gaff a fish with the hook facing away from the yak. That way, if you miss, there is less of a chance of gaffing the yak ( I know somebody who did that :shock: )

How not to gaff :lol:


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a small metal gaff (1 foot long) I keep in the paddle holder of the P13. I have clear plastic tubign over the end

I have used it once on a large salmon 80+cm & found it really useful. gaffed the fish in the gills & lifted it to the side of the yak, hit it with the "donger" & fish was safely subdued & brought on board.

Biggest saftely issue I find is when I dismount in surf witht he gaff on the side. I simply put the gaff on the right side now & dismount on the left.

Cheers

jeffo


----------



## FoolInjected (Feb 4, 2008)

Here's a pick of mine on my Prowler http://s95.photobucket.com/albums/l132/ ... G_0147.jpg
It's a 'Will probably break first time but it was cheap' Kmart spec
Got a plastic tube over the tip for protection, just make sure you can remove it BEFORE each trip as it shrinks
As you can see in the photo the hook sits downward up against the hull out of the way
The lanyard is wrapped around the handle with an elastic band to stop it tangling, just grab it, the laccy pops off and the lanyard spools off
Grippers are on the other side
Neither get in the way when paddling
Only need the grippers thus far


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice yak, fool.  Mine's better. Ha.

If you're going to have a gaff that you may want to use sometime, get one that 2'-3'. The 18" (or less) jobbers will leave you reaching sometimes.

Just an aside:
I went out yesterday for a fish with my dad. We were about 4 miles from the take-out, and rossman (dad) broke his (aluminum) paddle shaft. He reset his drift a couple times using it as a canoe paddle, but he realized the paddle back would be difficult with that method. He disassembled his bamboo gaff, and inserted the bamboo into the paddle shaft so he could paddle back as normal.

I had no idea this was happening until we were back on dry land. 
Way to go, pops! Nice McGuyver. I have an extra paddle below deck of my yak, and I showed him at the take-out. Oops.

Fishing was good, and the conditions are shaping up for Spring. Water hit 60F!

Z


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

has anyone ever had a bad experience with their gaff?


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

The 'Fish Lifter' technique works like a charm.

The fish just has to be tired enough to bring to the side of the kayak. It's a fairly simple operation because the fish tends to 'pant' so its gill rakers are opening and closing.

Just a matter of slipping the dulled point under the gill raker and out through the mouth.

I found from experience that if I gaffed a decent size mackerel and brought it on board it would just go ape shit and splatter blood and gore everywhere.

The 'Lifter' is a bloodless, painless way of retrieving the fish. Anyway, works for me.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

An alternative is to carry a small spritz bottle with some sort of alcohol --tequila regionally. Spray the alcohol on the gills and they are instantly incapacitated.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Zed said:


> An alternative is to carry a small spritz bottle with some sort of alcohol --tequila regionally. Spray the alcohol on the gills and they are instantly incapacitated.


I went to try this, but I couldn't find my gills.


----------



## Aussiefisho (Jan 5, 2008)

I've got the same set up as beefs and it works really well. The gaff is always safely out of the way but never even looked like falling off. However, unless I end up catching big fish I just can't see the point in it. My gaff came with the yak and I wouldn't bother about replacing it if I ever lost it. However, you don't go shooting elephants with .22 p-rifle if you get my drift!


----------

